
Trump vs. Clinton, US Election Poll Tracker, All the Latest Polls - sharmaaditya
https://askopinion.com/trump-vs-clinton-usa-general-election-towards-the-final-
======
pedalpete
The graph is far out of date. It appears to end in August, I suspect Trump has
dropped considerably since then...

